# Should I remove recessed cans before skimcoat and retexture?



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

titan7 said:


> I had the 22 recessed can lights installed down stairs, remodel cans, lot of holes for running wire had to be cut and a new line was run so I need to retexture. Drywaller said I really need to skimcoat the ceiling and re-do the knockdown. Okay, he did not remove the can lights and skim coated over the entire ceiling. Problem?? I am going to remove the mud from the edge of the cans and tape before texture gets sprayed.
> 
> I just thought it would be normal to remove the cans before skimcoat and texture? I guess that would make texturing hard with 22 can fixtures hanging a few inches from the holes??
> 
> thanks!



im a little confused as to what you mean. Maybe a picture of what you have now so we can tell you what to do?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Not to many drywall tapers are electricians,too. 

It sounds like he taped and mudded in the usual and customary way. Scrape any excess mud from the rims of the cans and finish up the job--Mike---


----------



## jackofmany (Aug 24, 2010)

Shove a wad of newspaper (inside a plastic bag is best) into the cans. Retexture and remove as you go along before it sets up too hard.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

You don't remove the cans to texture
Unless they are retrofit cans you can't remove them...easily
You do remove the trim rings
And make sure the area where they seat is clean & flat as you mud


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

As Dave said, remove the trim ring, the can should be flush or slightly recessed. Don't skim the whole ceiling, only over the access patches so the knockdown texture will match evenly. Texture the patches and a little beyond for a good blend. Practice first on extra drywall. 

Gary


----------



## titan7 (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes they are re-model can lights. 

Here is the deal, all the can lights were installed. There were way too many holes cut to run (2) dedicated 20 amp lines to the kitchen and we moved a couple walls so patching that many holes and trying to match texture was not going to work. 

My drywaller skimcoated the entire ceiling after patching all the holes. He did not remove the recessed fixtures, but we did take the trim rings off. As he skim coated the ceiling flat, the mud covered the the bottom edges of the recessed cans. 

He said removing them would have been a big PITA. The bottom of the cans are 100% flush with the ceiling now, before the skim coat the bottoms were about 1/16" lower than the ceiling. 

Any issues with just scaping of the mud on the bottom of the cans and taping off before texture is sprayed? basically if I ever remove the can there will be a ring in the mud the same diameter as the can.


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 18, 2010)

You don't need to remove the cans, just mask & texture & you're fine. The cans are permanant so the ring that would be there if you ever removed them is a non-issue. When the trim ring is in place it will cover all of that & they will look fine.


----------



## jjvogtsr (Sep 20, 2010)

how do you apply refltix inulation to the studs do yo nail it or staple


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

No, they should not be removed.


----------

